# Super Bomb - Why my girlfriend is going to be my wife (in 10 years)



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

One random weekend, my girlfriend and I were at my desk just checking out Digg and Facebook and stuff, then she said "it's too small". The sound of that statement scared me to death. Could she possibly be speaking of what I think she is?! I immediately replied with... "wtf?" She then pointed at my full humidor with two tupperdors above it. After a long sigh of relief I said "Yeah I thought it would last me a while".

She then says "I think I know what I can do about that". She knew I had been eyeing a new 300 capacity humi for a while now, and she saw the thread I posted asking for opinions.

Well a few days later, this shows up at my doorstep.










If you've ever described love at first sight... It's that. (the humidor not the girl, though she's obviously pretty rad also).

It's gorgeous. Pretty wood, nice brass handles, a sweet lock that actually works. I'm just counting down the days til I lose the key and look at my beautiful fuentes in sadness.

The compartments inside fold out to expose the lower part of the humidor.









After my moments of awe and amazement. I hurried to assemble it and she helped me season it!









She helped me lightly rub it down with distilled water and now I have a glass in the top compartment and some wet paper towels on some plastic in the bottom since a cup or bowl wouldnt fit.

Anyway, I couldn't calibrate the hygrometer in it right away since theres a huge hole in there if it's not in. So I'll do it after it's seasoned. I have one calibrated digi in there to tell me when it's stable.

All in all, my girlfriend bombed me hardcore and I love it. Now excuse me while I make sweet sweet love to her.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Beautiful girlfriend, beautiful humi...doesn't get much better then that. :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn Fine!!!!!!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice catch! The girl and the humi!:dr


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Beautiful girlfriend, beautiful humi...doesn't get much better then that. :ss


:tpd::tpd::tpd: My humidor's need reseasoning, send her my way Abdul!:r


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

Put a ring on that finger.... imagine your wedding gift if that was just a random BOMB....


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice!! Enjoy them both!!:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice hit......now go take care of your business!! :tu


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

See, cigar smokers have all the skills. 

Nice score in both regards. :tu


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

You need to get her pregnant and marry her :2


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

There's a humidor in the picture?


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Where can I buy a GirlFriend like that? Seriously.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeap she is a keeper:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Linder said:


> You need to get her pregnant and marry her :2


Holy $hit............................ LOL......

Bump her RG as much as you can!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

You need to hit the Jewelry store for a ring Pronto. Do this right now.... :tu Nice score and the Humi looks great too :ss


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Linder said:


> You need to get her pregnant and marry her :2


:r:r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Hot girl and a great humi, you've got a good life there, my friend.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Abdul.. what a great gift from a great person... You have a keeper there.

That's a great humi you've got there BTW. My neighbor has one. It holds it's humidity very well!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't forget the rule of thumb. Spend as much on her as you spend on your cigars. When and if you get married, then you can spend on her as much as she "thinks" you spend on cigars. :tu

Nice score!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

That's awesome, do what you can to keep her around


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

galaga said:


> When and if you get married, then you can spend on her as much as she "thinks" you spend on cigars. :tu
> 
> Nice score!


It might now work in this scenario since she knows about CS and the price of a nice humidor.:hn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

You sure that's not a jewelry box and she expects you to fill it now? :ss What a great surprise! She's a keeper!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

JPH said:


> Holy $hit............................ LOL......
> 
> Bump her RG as much as you can!


I laughed out loud 

nice humidor, give that girl a pat on the head. and don't let her touch you in your swimsuit places :tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice! Very Nice! Best not wait 10 years. Umm, is she of legal age?


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Mate, if you're gonna wait 10 years I'm coming over their to steal her. 

Nice humi, beautiful girl that buys you cigar stuff... you lucky bastage!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> There's a humidor in the picture?


Bwahahahaha!!!!! :ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

You better marry her NOW! While she still understands your obsession.
Very beautiful gift from a beautful lady. Congrats on both.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

she ordered you a new g/f? sweet!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Umm, Nice on all counts! :tu


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i wouldnt mind taking a few hits of that ..... the cigar, of course.

.... oh wait theres no cigars ......




:tu





j/k


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

10 YEARS! ARE YOU FRIGGIN' NUTS!!!!! You better have a good reason to wait that long.....


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

JPH said:


> Damn Fine!!!!!!


And the humidor looks pretty darn good looking as well! :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> There's a humidor in the picture?


Hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Beautiful girlfriend, beautiful humi...doesn't get much better then that. :ss


:tpd::tpd: That is awesome man!


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Racer3 said:


> Nice!! Enjoy them both!!:ss


:tpd: Way to Go Buddy!!

Jon :ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

bigben said:


> Put a ring on that finger.... imagine your wedding gift if that was just a random BOMB....


Yup...Definitely need to keep that one. She is beautiful, and so is your humi. Good job on Both.:tu

On a side note, let me know how well that humi works out for ya. If it seals well, works well, etc. Thanks!!:tu


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow! Great gig you got going there. Although, I think I speak for almost all of CS when I ask this question...

She got a sister?


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

10 Years??????
You been smoking something besides cigars son?

The shirt says Ffffffffffitch, not Bitch.
Marry that and do it soon!







Smack her on the butt for ol' Stu.
Thanks!

Oh, nice humi.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> The shirt says Ffffffffffitch, not Bitch.
> Marry that and do it soon!
> 
> .


In that first pic, I was wondering what was on the other side of ITCH on your girls *lovely* shirt, it couldn't have been a B, people who give out humis like that could never be called such names. :ss

Looks like ya got her hooked, just reel her in.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Beautiful girlfriend, beautiful humi...doesn't get much better then that. :ss


Don't wait 10 years, she's a keeper. :2


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Ha, definitely just saw these pictures on facebook, Abdul. Nice to see them making the rounds about the internet.

(Corey Gudgeon here, btw)


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Cares enough about you to put up with your smoking, in fact support it?! Marry her!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice looking humi!



mustang1 said:


> Looks like ya got her hooked, just reel her in.


I dunno, I think it's the other way around. She just hasn't told him what she wants yet :tu


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn, I hate you. haha


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Cigar smokers get all the chicks!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> There's a humidor in the picture?


Exactly what I was going to say...


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

MAR-RY-HER!!!

Seriously, brother - what's with the 10 year plan? A) she's adorable. B) she obviously thinks you're okay. C) she's adorable. D) she understands the whole cigar thing. E) she's adorable.

Unless there is some really good reason why you wouldn't marry her (she's a vampire or a serial killer or something like that), then you want to be sure she doesn't get away!

Good on you, brother! The humi is great and, apparently, so is she. Enjoy!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks for all the compliments, she occasionally reads CS and saw this thread and loved all the good things you all had to say. 

But yes, you're all correct, she really is beautiful and amazing. I love this present! I got her a necklace for our One Year so this is her gift to me I guess.

The humidor is utterly beautiful. I can't get over how pretty it is. The wood is gorgeous and it's nice and heavy. Very sturdy and I think the seal is 100%

The hygrometer included had the back exposed for easy calibration. but I can't calibrate it until it's seasoned because when I remove it, it leaves a big hole in there.

As for the 10 years thing. It was a figure of speech  hopefully it will be much sooner.


ps. yes she's legal


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Beautiful girlfriend, beautiful humi...doesn't get much better then that. :ss


:tpd: Beautiful on both counts.


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

man you have a fine chick there along with that fine humi


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice...she is a keeper...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sir Ashton said:


> MAR-RY-HER!!!
> 
> Seriously, brother - what's with the 10 year plan? A) she's adorable. B) she obviously thinks you're okay. C) she's adorable. D) she understands the whole cigar thing. E) she's adorable.
> 
> ...


Plus, she's adorable!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I forgot another part of the story!!

When she came over, she brouht me pantyhose so I can put my beads in them! 

She's a keeper for sure!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Advil said:


> I forgot another part of the story!!
> 
> When she came over, *she brouht me pantyhose so I can put my beads in them! *
> She's a keeper for sure!


Or if you get a Cigar Oasis, you can use them to keep your legs looking shapely and lithe.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Advil said:


> I forgot another part of the story!!
> 
> When she came over, she brouht me pantyhose so I can put my beads in them!
> 
> She's a keeper for sure!


Damn! It is taking all my willpower not to insert crass comment here!:r:hn:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

bobarian said:


> Damn! It is taking all my willpower not to insert crass comment here!:r:hn:chk


You, yes. Me...not so much.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Advil said:


> ps. yes she's legal


:r I wondered that too.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Sir Ashton said:


> MAR-RY-HER!!!
> 
> Seriously, brother - what's with the 10 year plan? A) she's adorable. B) she obviously thinks you're okay. C) she's adorable. D) she understands the whole cigar thing. E) she's adorable.
> 
> ...





icehog3 said:


> Plus, she's adorable!


has anyone mention that she's freaking adorable!? :ss


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Beautiful girlfriend, beautiful humi...doesn't get much better then that. :ss


:tpd:


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> There's a humidor in the picture?


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Damn! It is taking all my willpower not to insert crass comment here!:r:hn:chk


I know exactly what you're thinking :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I gave your RG a bump for selecting the right girlfriend!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

gamayrouge said:


> has anyone mention that she's freaking adorable!? :ss


I don't know about any of that....all I can say is she is adorable!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

shut up, you guys are mean haha.

one more pic. but now i'm just showing off 










her new years smoke was an Avo XO series. I believe it's the intermezzo. She loves small cigars so I gave her that for New Years and she loved it. So I might buy her a fiver or something just to keep for her.

She also loves CAO flavours, but i'm working on changing that


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

I think I can speak for all the CS primates when I say, "You are one Lucky Son of a Beotch"! I vote this string the best one so far on CS. You go Bro!!!:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Advil said:


> shut up, you guys are mean haha.
> 
> one more pic. but now i'm just showing off
> 
> ...


Oh, that explains alot. Now I understand how you landed such a gem!:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Smokin....:tu

Looking good, looking real good....Enjoy the new spoils.:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Advil said:


> shut up, you guys are mean haha.
> 
> one more pic. but now i'm just showing off
> 
> ...


OK that's not fair! Since I'm a gentleman (and she might read this) I will refrain any further commentary!! :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Oh, that explains alot. Now I understand how you landed such a gem!:r


douche


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Advil said:


> ...She loves small cigars...


So you're sayin' I have a chance?

Seriously bro, beautiful humi and great g/f - she's definitely not a Thompson's :ss

Congrats on the one year - put a ring on that finger when the timing is right for the both of you.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Advil said:


> douche


I think it's spelled Touché!

We still love ya man!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Advil said:


> ps. yes she's legal


Thanks for telling us this. I feel a little better about myself.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

So this is seriously starting to look like the pics are part of a series and we're just not seeing them all :cb


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

AriesOpusX said:


> See, cigar smokers have all the skills.
> 
> Nice score in both regards. :tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd: nice find :tu and the humi's not bad ether..:r


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> There's a humidor in the picture?


I have looked several times and I still don't see it.

I think I will go look again.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

wow what humidor?

You need to make her a wife for life!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

so she should join CS....come one! check out the girl gorilla pass she could be part of!!


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

"She also loves CAO flavours, but i'm working on changing that "

SOLD! Go buy her a box of CAO Flavours - forget about trying to get her to like non-flavored cigars. You are way ahead of the game, brother! As I said before - MAR-RY-HER!!!


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Sir Ashton said:


> "She also loves CAO flavours, but i'm working on changing that "
> 
> SOLD! Go buy her a box of CAO Flavours - forget about trying to get her to like non-flavored cigars. You are way ahead of the game, brother! As I said before - MAR-RY-HER!!!


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

"She also loves CAO flavours, but i'm working on changing that "

Man..she herself could be a CAO Flavourite! or whatever you call them models.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

One word: damn!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, so she likes em small. But how does she feel about middle aged, balding fat guys? Huh? Huh? :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Advil said:


> shut up, you guys are mean haha.
> 
> her new years smoke was an Avo XO series. I believe it's the intermezzo. She loves small cigars so I gave her that for New Years and she loved it. So I might buy her a fiver or something just to keep for her.
> 
> She also loves CAO flavours, but i'm working on changing that


Reminds me of my neighbor that buys Tatiana's for his girlfriend. He came over with a short smoke at about 11 last night. As soon as he got within 3 feet of me I could he had a Tatiana. The ribbing fun began!

Not that smoking flavored cigars is wrong, it's awfully cool to see she went with an AVO on New Year's Eve.

Did you light up that Monte #4?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nope I didnt have time for the monte. It was freeeezing and I'm saving it for a night where I'll truly enjoy it (it's my only and will be my first isom)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey everyone. The humi has been seasoning since the first day I got it and has been wiped down a total of three times. with a glass of distilled water, and a moist paper towel on both top fold outs, and both of the bottom trays. It's been at 90% RH for a few days now. Is it ready for storage?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Advil said:


> Hey everyone. The humi has been seasoning since the first day I got it and has been wiped down a total of three times. with a glass of distilled water, and a moist paper towel on both top fold outs, and both of the bottom trays. It's been at 90% RH for a few days now. Is it ready for storage?


90%? I am guessing this is a typo. 90% will destroy your cigars.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

No no! I mean with the distilled water and moist towels in there. Not with my actual humidification device (65%beads)

I was thinking that a few days of 90%, then the wood is fully seasoned.

Once I remove them, the humidity will drop dramatically wouldn't it? I'm only thinking this is safe because the boveda seasoning kits are 84% RH and 90% isn't too far from that.

Of course I wouldnt


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Advil said:


> No no! I mean with the distilled water and moist towels in there. Not with my actual humidification device (65%beads)
> 
> I was thinking that a few days of 90%, then the wood is fully seasoned.
> 
> ...


Personally, I would take out all of that and put the beads in DRY and get the humidity down to at least 70% BEFORE I put any cigars in there. :2


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Take out the paper towels and put your hygrometer and beads in and once you stabilize at 65-68% for a few days you are good to go.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I would take out the paper towels and let it drop a ways first before adding cigars. Personally, I wouldn't put any cigars in there until it was 70% or lower or you risk mold.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ok i just took out all the paper towels and replaced the bowl of water with the same bowl fulled with dry beads.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Advil said:


> ok i just took out all the paper towels and replaced the bowl of water with the same bowl fulled with dry beads.


You might end up going up and down without stabilizing if you dry it out too fast. Wet half the beads, and let the humidor find the stabilizing point slowly. I have found the smaller the humidor, the harder it can be to get it consistent at the start...so proceed slowly with bringing the RH down.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> You might end up going up and down without stabilizing if you dry it out too fast. Wet half the beads, and let the humidor find the stabilizing point slowly. I have found the smaller the humidor, the harder it can be to get it consistent at the start...so proceed slowly with bringing the RH down.


:tpd: Probably should wet half, no need to jump the RH too quickly. Sorry for the previous advice, didn't think about it dropping too quick. As tough as it is (and believe me I know) have patience and that thing will stabilize.:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok I put in a half pound of beads, half of them wet. 

Any ideas on what do use to plug the hole where the hygrometer is while it calibrates?


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Advil said:


> Ok I put in a half pound of beads, half of them wet.
> 
> Any ideas on what do use to plug the hole where the hygrometer is while it calibrates?


My humi has a front moutned analog as well and honestly if you have a calibrated digital already in there, I wouldn't worry about calibrating the analog. Pretty much for looks anyway. :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

yeah i threw it back in. i'm just going to wait til i actually use it, then i'll match it up with what my digi reads.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Advil said:


> I'm only thinking this is safe because the boveda seasoning kits are 84% RH and 90% isn't too far from that.


I think people have already helped you out on this one, so I will just make on minor comment - although the seasoning packets are at 84%, I have seasoned three humidors with them and the RH never got above 70%. I think they are at 84% because they need to give off a lot of moisture to season the wood.

If you gently wiped it down with distilled water, that should help to season the humidor faster. I know some people are against this as you can damage the wood, but if you do it carefully it is just fine.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Advil said:


> Ok I put in a half pound of beads, half of them wet.
> 
> Any ideas on what do use to plug the hole where the hygrometer is while it calibrates?


Duct Tape!! How about a styrofoam cup - it will deform to fill the hole.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> You might end up going down on her if you dry it out too fast. Wet half the beads, and then find the entry point slowly. I have found the smaller the whisker biscuit, the harder it can be to get it started...so proceed slowly with bringing it up and down.


icehog3, I got all hot and bothered reading that advice there... are you talking about the humidor, or...??


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

moki said:


> icehog3, I got all hot and bothered reading that advice there... are you talking about the humidor, or...??


ROFL Andrew!!!!!!! :r


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> Where can I find a GirlFriend like that? Seriously.


+1, and I'm married.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

moki said:


> icehog3, I got all hot and bothered reading that advice there... are you talking about the humidor, or...??


Moki, shouldn't you be busy with a taste challenge or something? :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok it's been steady at 72% all night now. Should I wait til it's at the 65% my beads should make it or is it safe to add sticks now?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Abdul, I would wait a few days until it drops closer to 65%.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I would also wait, better safe than sorry :tu


----------

